# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  بـدء التقـديم في الكليه الجـامعيه الجـديد في مـدينه الجبيل

## بيسان

السـلامـُ عليكم 00

طبـعاً اغـلبكم سـمع عن الجامعه الـجديده،،
التي سـوف تنـشأ في مـدينه الجبيل وباسم ][ الكليـه الجامعـيه ][


كل الي عنـدي .. ان سـووف يكون تاريخ بدء التـقديم 11 من شـهر رجب .. وعن طريق هالمـووقع 


*http://www.ucj.edu.sa/*
* 

 
مع تمـنياتي لكـم بالتوووفـيييق*

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

*مشكووووووووره أختي بيساااان ويعطيج ربي العافيه*
**

----------


## بيسان

تسلمي خيتوو

على مرورش

----------


## الأمل كله

مشكوووووووووورة حبيبتي بيسونة وانشاء الله راح نسجل ويقبلونا

----------


## محب فاطمة

مشكوره اختي بيسان على هذا الجهد

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

*...سمعت يقولوا لازم تكوني ساكنه في الجبيل لو أبوش*
*لو أخوش يشتغل هناااااك فحبيت أتأكد منكم...*

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووورين على مروركم الحلو

بس خيتوو هذي الكليه متحافظه بالمعلومات 

ماسمعت عن كذا 

وبحثت ولا سمعت

المهم هذا خيتوو كان بالكليه الجبيل

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

ويـــــش الحيــــــن بكرااا التقديم يعني بكراااا نروووح

----------


## بيسان

خيتووو التسجيل على نت 

ليش تروحين

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. 

تسلمي بيسونه على هيك خبر .. و الله يكثر من الجامعات بالسعودية ولا ندرس بعيد  :amuse:  
يعطيك ألف عافية خيتووو .. و الله يوفقك .. 

أرق التحيات 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## بيسان

تسلمي خيتوووووووو على حضووووورك

ويااااااريت بجد يفتحوا هني

----------


## بيسان

السلام 

ترى الكليه الجامعيه تاخرت في فتح باب القبول بسبب خلل في السستم 

ولكم تم تعديل 

وسوف يفتح

السبت بتاريخ 25 / 7 / 1427 هــ

وشبااااب عندي رقم الكليه الا يبيه يقول لي

واانا تحت امره

ترى بتسجل ودعو اني انقبل

----------


## أمل الظهور

الله كريم أن شاء الله 

بشريني يا خيتووو عاد

----------


## بيسان

انشاء الله خيتووو


واتمنى كل الا يقدم يقبلوه

وعلى فكره اني  كلمتهم اكدو ليي 

بيفتحو باب طلب الالتحاق يوم السبت على نت الى يوم الاربعاء

وبيبدء الساعه 7 الصباح

ومشكوووره خيتووو على المرور

----------


## أمير العاشقين

طيب بيبو يوم السبت هاذا انا كل ما افتحه ما في مغلق التسجيل ..

متى بيفتحوا كان نشوف أختي لي طلب عندش بعد ابي موقع معهد الادارة النتائج يقولوا 29 

ابي اشوف اذا انقبلت لو لا ..

ويعطيش العافيه ..

قبل لا انسي يعني يوم السبت هاذا التقديم خيه ؟ 

يعطيش العافيه وبشري انقبلتي في مكان لو زي حالتنا تستني رزق الله ..

عساش على القوة ..

أخـــاك ..
أمير العاشقين ..

----------


## بيسان

ايه اخوي كان في مشكله في السستم المهم امهم عدلو وحتى حطو 

في جريده اليوم وموقع الكليه الجامعيه..

ان البدء يوم السبت الساعه 7 الصباح وهذا رقم الكليه اذا حاب تتصل وتتاكد بنفسك


3402180  (03 )طبعا الا بين القوسين حق المنطقه..


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

اما بالنسبة الى معهد الاداره

http://www.ipa.edu.sa/index.asp

سوف يتم إعلان نتائج القبول إن شاء الله يوم الاربعاء 29/7/1427هـ 

في  الموقع ومن خلال الصحف المحلية  


وانشاااااااء الله تنقبل في الكليه الجامعيه لاني ماانصحك في المعهد واسئل بعد..

وبالتوفيق :rolleyes:

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مشكورة خيتووو بيبو يعطيش العافيه ..

ماعليه استحمليني ..

ابي اماكن تقديم حق بنات وبسالش اختي ..

ليش مو اوكي معهد الاداره ..

المهم خيتو يوم الاربعا تطلع 3 نتايج ..

جامعة الملك فيصل ... ومعهد الاداره .. والتقنيه بالدمام ..

بنشوف التسجيل يوم السبت ..

انشالله يطلع لينا مكان من هالاربعه ..

انا ادري حظي اقشر وطايح حط بس بنشوف ..

المهم اختي ماجاوبتي بشري انقبلتي في مكان لو زي حالتي ..

لاتنسي اماكن التقديم بتواريخ ماعليه بتعبش خيه ..

يعطيش العافيه خيه ..

أمير العاشقين ..

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي

*تسلمين على الخبر انشاءالله* 

*  يقبلوش ويقبلو اختي وياش*

----------


## بيسان

العفو اخوي هذا واجبنا والله يعااافيك

لا شدعو اخو عزيز عااااااادي

اخوي اماكن تقديم حق البنااااات انتهى التسجيل ومابقى الا الكليه الجااااامعيه على حسب علمي بس في بفلوس مثل 

جامعه الملك فيصل وجامعه الملك سعود الفيصل يبدا بتاريخ 28/7 بحيث تروح الى الجامعه نفسها اما سعود فمااعندي 

معلومااات..وطبعا فيه الاكاديميات والمعااااهد..


انشاااااااااء الله

 لا شدعوه اخوي انشاااااء الله يقبلوك في افضلهم بس انت تفاااااائل بالخير " تفائلو بالخير تجدوه"..


زي حالتي لاني بس قدمة في الفيصل والنتائج سبوع الجاي يوم الاربعااء وبسجل في الكليه الجامعيه لانهم يمدحو 

في  قسم نظم معلومات الداريه لانه اول سنه يحطو ذا القسم الى البنات في الكليه الجاميعه والجامعه الامير اما الاولاد


 فيدرسوه في ارامكو..


مافهمت وش تبي بضبط وضح تواريخ شنو تبي اذا الى البنات فزي ماقلت لك ماابقى شي الحين الا ذولا الاماكن واذا

 كنت تبي معاهد او اكاديميات قولي وانا تحت امرك ...

بس في شي حلو بالفيصل هو تقدر تدخل بفلوس دبلوم واذا جبت معدل تقدر تكمل بكالريوس على حساب الحكومه اما اذا 

ماجبت المعدل مرتفع في نظم عندهم تقدر تكمل بكلريوس على حسابك...



ا ما  بنسبه الى المعهد فانك تاخد دبلوووووم وببتوظف وبيكون الراتب مو شي وانت تعرف مصاريف الحين 


وبالنسبه الحين في التوظيف يبون بكلريوس وخريج جاامعه وانشااااااااء الله يقبلونك ..

وتعبك راحه اخوي..

والله الموفق

اختك :) بيسااااااان

----------


## بيسان

لوعت حبيبي 

انشاااء الله الله يسمع منك

من بوك لباب السماء

اهم شي دعوووووووائش خيتووو

والله يوفقك ويوفق اختك

وبالتوفيق:) بيساااان

----------


## أمير العاشقين

كنت تبي معاهد او اكاديميات قولي وانا تحت امرك ...

طيب خيه أكاديميات الي موجوده بفلوس صح حق البنات ..

طيب خيتو ياريت تحطي الي بفلوس والي بدون فلوس اوكي ..

يعطيش العافيه ..

واسف والله على الازعاج ماعليه خيه اتصبري عليي ..

عساش على القوة يارب ..

----------


## بيسان

اخوي اني مااعرف الا بفلوس 

في اكاديميه الدوليه للعلوم الصحيه يقولو هذي مره تمام حتى في كل سبوع

 يوم لتدريب في المستشفى ..

وسعر الى ادبي 36 الف

علمي 41 الف

وفيها اقسااام واااااااجد 

http://www.medacademy.edu.sa/register_ar.html

اخوي راح احط لك رواااااابط 

تقدر ترجع ليهم

وتشوف
http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12821 هذا حق الفيصل

هذا المانع والمانع هالسنة مافي الى ادبي بس علمي
http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12686

هذا دبلوماات الصحيه


http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12685

هذا معاااااااهد على كيفك لكن بس موجود الرقم ومااعرف عنهم اي شي غير العاااااليمه وماانصح احد يدخله 


http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12501
وحاليا هذا كل الا عندي واذا سمعت شي راح اقولك

الله يعااااافيك

لااازعااج ولا شي عاااااااااادي

المهم اخوي اذا تبي تفصيل اكثر الى مكان قول وبدور لك 



وبالتوفيق

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مشكورة والله خيتووو ويعطيك ربي الف الف الف عافيه ..

تعبتش صح ..

اسمح لي والله على التعبه ...

ماننحرم منك يارب ..

عساش على القوة يارب ..

خلاص حالياً كفيتي وفيتي اذا بغيت شي راح اقول اخجلتيني والله ..

يعطيش العافيه يارب ..

امير العاشقين ..

----------


## بيسان

العفو اخوي

شنو ذا تعابتش :evil:  لاتعبتني ولا شي

ااميرووووووو

بسك من هالكلام قلت لك من البدايه عاااااااادي

ندري انت صااحب وااااااجب بس عاااد خلاص قول الاتبيه

بدون تعبتش ومادري شنو 

ترى تصير مو شي اذا كتبت كذا 

ترى احنا اخوان والمفروض يكون التعاااون بينا


اوكي اخوي انت شوف وش يعجبك

ومو تزعل من كلامي  :weird:  

واذا تبي  اي معلوماااااا ت

ترى حنا حاضرين لطيبين


صحيح سجلت في الكليه ؟؟ :huh:  
وبالتوفيق

----------


## شمعة أمل

اني سجلت في الكلية الجامعية ومااخترت التخصص اللي اريده فعلى اي اساس بيكون القبول؟ 
يحطونا في الاقسام على كيفهم والاشو

----------


## بيسان

لا حبيبتي اول سنة تكون سنة تحضيريه اي تكون عدنا لغه

 وبعدين احنا تختااار القسم الا نبياه ونتخصص فيه

والله يوفقش خيتووو..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

اي والله سجلت وبطلعت الروح يفتح الصفحات من الساعه 7.15 الي الساعه 9.00

ويالله يالله لو ما شبكت بإيزي نت مازبط ارامكوا زهقتني ..

واخيراً صفينا على  التسجيل ..

هي خيه الشهاده بكالوريس صح ..

لان خمس سنوات الدراسه اول سنه تحضيريه والباقي حق التخصص ..

طيب بيسان ..

انا سجلت في ارامكوا وعندي اختبار لما اتجاز الاختبار وانقبل في ارامكوا وين احسن ..

ارامكوا لو الكليه الجامعية انا افضل ارامكوا وياريت يقبلوني ..

لانه على طول توظيف ..

والله انتين ويش رايش ..

----------


## بيسان

اكيد ارامكو افضل انشااء الله يقبولك 

في ارامكو وتفتك من دوخه الراس

ايه بس اني تقريبال 7.10 سجلت شوف الشطااااااااره

بس على الله يقبلونا


والله يوفقك يااخوي

----------


## شمعة أمل

مشكورة بيسان

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

..متى بيعلنوا المقبولين..

...إن شاء الله يقبلوناااااا كلنااااا...

----------


## بيسان

شمعه امل العفو خيتووو 

وماايحتااااااج تشكريني

==========================

ريم الفلا

خيتووو تدري انهم يبو بس400 طالب وطالبه

يعني 200 طالب و200 طالبه 

تخيلي امس مسجله صاااحبتي وقت اذان المغرب بلغ عدد المتقدمين 11الف وشوي 

بس انتي اتخيلي هالارقااام  
واساسا التسجيل مفتوح الى يوم الاربعاااااااااء 

بس مااانقول الا انشاااااااااء الله يقبلواا كل الا متقدم..

ومااادري متى بيطلعو النتائج لانهم مااصرحوا به

وقالو بحطو الاسااامي في الموقع وفي الصحف المحليه 

ومشكووووووووورين للمرور..


وبالتوفيق :noworry:

----------


## شمعة أمل

طلعوا الاسماء المقبولين وطبعا قليل من جماعتنا  ...يعني كنت حاطة امل عليها بس الحين لازم اروح الرياض
مبروك للمقبولين ..وحظ اوفر للبقية

----------


## بيسان

ايه خيتووو كلامك صحيح 

وطبعا النتائج طلعت امس على موقع الكليه 

والله يوفق الا نقبلو ولا ماانقبلو

وبالتوفيق

وحظ موفق خيه في الدراسه

----------

